
Growing number of Venezuelans trade bolivars for Bitcoins to buy necessities - DamienSF
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/dec/16/venezuela-bitcoin-economy-digital-currency-bolivars
======
michaelangerman
One of the most important reason's why the future of electronic currency is so
interesting.

------
davidgerard
tl;dr negligible number of Venezuelans trade bolivars for Bitcoins to buy
necessities

